# creatine and burning urine



## jbug (Sep 29, 2003)

recently I took some creatine, and I have been experiencing some burning during urination. i've had it now for about 4 days. has this ever happened to anyone? and did it go away on its own. I'm kind of scared because I've been reading how it can damage your kidneys. one more thing, I was drinking beer the night before and drank little water (I know I'm stupid). I have no other symptoms, just the burning when I urinate. should I ride it out and see if it go's away on its own? could it be the creatine and beer mix irritated my urethra and I need to flush it out? or could it be something more serious? any help will be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Larva (Sep 30, 2003)

i think it could be a kidney stone if you are not drinking enough water with creatine thru out the day. IMO


----------

